# What do u like to put in a fatty?



## motolife313 (Apr 18, 2018)

Never done one and thinking about doing it this weekend. Wanna try somthing new. What temp do u bring fattys to?it will be going on my stick burner


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 18, 2018)

Bring your internal fattie temp to 165 degrees to be safe. 

As far as what to stuff it with that’s up to you. A nice starting point in fatties is a pizza fattie in my humble opinion. Bacon and sausage are already two toppings for a pizza so stuffing it full of mozzarella cheese and more toppings just works well to start. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok, I was thinking chopped up jalapeño pepper, onion, cheese, chopped up garlic , mix the beef with pork sausage and wrap in my bacon I made. I'm sure there's stuff missing that I wanna stuff in it


----------



## lovethemeats (Apr 19, 2018)

Add in mushrooms. I'd due portabellas. They will go good if doing pizza fatty.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

Whatever you decide make sure you don't overstuff it and leave about a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch filling free all around the outside. I like pastrami, sauerkraut, swiss and russian dressing. Also with a bacon weave fatty I don't go by temp, I look for the bacon being done to where I like it. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

The sky is the limit on what you can stuff in one.
I use 2 lbs. of sausage instead of one , cause I tend to over stuff them & with the extra sausage it holds together.
I also don't do the bacon weave, cause it creates 2 layers of bacon & the layer underneath never gets done.
So I just wrap a single layer around the fattie, or cook the bacon & put it inside the fattie.
To be safe you need to bring the temp up to 160 degrees in the middle of the fattie.
Good luck & take some photo's!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

Doesn't qualify as a true fatty , but I rolled out ground beef , then layered deli roost beef and provel cheese . Rolled and smoked . No bacon .


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Doesn't qualify as a true fatty , but I rolled out ground beef , then layered deli roost beef and provel cheese . Rolled and smoked . No bacon .



Still sounds like a true fatty to me. Actually sounds pretty good.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Still sounds like a true fatty to me. Actually sounds pretty good.
> 
> Chris


Chris , it was good . Ate two ways . Open faced , brown gravy and mash taters . Then sliced and on a burger bun with onions and peppers .


----------



## Geebs (Apr 19, 2018)

I like to mix hot and mild sausage, cheese, muchrooms, peppers and and lightly cooked egg in the middle. Yum!


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 22, 2018)

I use peppers,onions, cheese and some chopped up bacon. I usually precook all the ingredients before I add to the fatty. Smoke fatty to 165 as mentioned.
And as Al mentioned I use 2lbs of sausage.


----------



## jnorth (May 5, 2018)

Most of mine are more ground beef then sausage, I've made some rather good bacon cheese burger fatties and mushroom Swiss fatties in the past.


----------



## ksblazer (May 26, 2018)

Cheddar, mozzarella, Canadian bacon, pineapple and maple syrup fatty has been my favorite so far.


----------



## buzzy (May 27, 2018)

Ground chicken with sliced ham & swiss cheese inside wrapped in bacon weave. Chicken cordon blu fatty


----------

